# What about.....?



## Inglip

In English we use the idiom "What about....?". It more literally means, "And also?" Is this also in Tagalog? If not, what do I substitute in it's place?

Examples:

Have you seen Harry Potter 1?
Yes.
what about 2?

Do you have family here?
what about friends?


Thanks.


----------



## walterhartmann

Hi Inglip,



Inglip said:


> In English we use the idiom "What about....?". It more literally means, "And also?" Is this also in Tagalog? If not, what do I substitute in it's place?



In Tagalog we use the word "e" or "eh." I'm obviously not sure about the spelling, but this is what's most commonly used. We also say "Eh yung..."

I translated your examples into Tagalog. Here:



> Have you seen Harry Potter 1?
> Yes.
> what about 2?



+Napanood mo na ba yung Harry Potter 1?
-Oo.
+Eh yung 2?



> Do you have family here?
> what about friends?



+May kamag-anak ka ba rito? Kaibigan?

It is also possible to NOT add anything just like in the 2nd example. As of the moment, I can't think of any other expression in Tagalog that translates to "what about..."

Hope this helps.

WH


----------



## Inglip

Thanks! 

Is it correct to say:

mayroon ka bang pamilya dito?
Yes
eh kaibigan?


??


----------



## Wacky...

Inglip said:


> mayroon ka bang pamilya dito?
> Yes
> eh kaibigan?





walterhartmann said:


> In Tagalog we use the word "e" or "eh."  I'm obviously not sure about the spelling, but this is what's most  commonly used.


I think I read it as "e" in books.


----------



## Inglip

Cheers for the help.


----------



## walterhartmann

Wacky... said:


> I think I read it as "e" in books.



Oh yes, I remember. I think the "h" is only added for _flair_ or any other purpose unknown to me.  Could anyone shed light on this?
I know some people add "h" to their names, and so turning "Bong" for example into "Bhong." Haha. But someone could start another thread with that topic.


----------

